# Tetyana Brazhnyk runway oops @ Elie Saab fashion show fall 2004 x 2



## Q (24 Feb. 2010)

​ Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## yuna (24 Feb. 2010)

Eine Erscheinung, geheimnisvoll, wie ihr Name.

snoopy1​


----------



## canil (24 Feb. 2010)

:thx: für die schönen Pics.


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für Tetyana


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Feb. 2010)

canil schrieb:


> :thx: für die schönen Pics.



eins  

aber ein schönes danke


----------



## Q (26 Feb. 2010)

NAFFTIE schrieb:


> eins
> 
> aber ein schönes danke




zwei   Aber Danke für das schöne Danke


----------



## schlumpf15 (27 Feb. 2010)

Dankeschöön


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Apr. 2010)

:thx: für die pics


----------



## pico69 (31 Mai 2010)

Sehr geil!


----------



## jcfnb (31 Mai 2010)

sehr schön danke


----------

